# Please help plant a 10 gallon Betta Tank - new addict.



## Nature Freak (Sep 30, 2019)

*tank photos*


----------



## DaveKS (Apr 2, 2019)

Google photo works fine, you just use insert image icon at top of posting window to insert it. 

My non CO2 Betta 7 gal tank with R. Rotundifolia and red root floaters.


----------



## Nature Freak (Sep 30, 2019)

DaveKS said:


> Google photo works fine, you just use insert image icon at top of posting window to insert it.
> 
> 
> 
> My non CO2 Betta 7 gal tank with R. Rotundifolia and red root floaters.


Thanks @DaveKS great tank TY for the pic and a gorgeous 
Betta you've got  

I've got Google photos on my Android phone hope that works.









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveKS (Apr 2, 2019)

You can grow rotundifolia and h. Corymbosa (compacta?) just fine with no CO2. Betta love little floating plants, they get all CO2 they want from air, all light they want also floating right under light. 

Both grow so fast in that tank it’s actually a weekly chore to thin them out and I’m thinking of going to just crypt plants and mosses and other slow growers with just floaters on top to cut down work needed to keep up with it. Floaters are easy to keep thinned, don’t even have to get your hands wet hardly. 

Everybody’s happy in there and I hardly ever change water.


----------



## germanblueramlover (Jun 9, 2013)

I've just started a no-tech jar with Ludwigia arcuata and that's growing quite quickly. You'd also be fine with floating plants like salvinia, red root floater etc. Marsilea species (look like 4 leaf clover) would do well.... A lot of stems will be fine like this, you just won't see growth *as* fast (although they still, in my experience, grow quickly enough that you'll see the change from day to day).


----------



## Nature Freak (Sep 30, 2019)

germanblueramlover said:


> I've just started a no-tech jar with Ludwigia arcuata and that's growing quite quickly. You'd also be fine with floating plants like salvinia, red root floater etc. Marsilea species (look like 4 leaf clover) would do well.... A lot of stems will be fine like this, you just won't see growth *as* fast (although they still, in my experience, grow quickly enough that you'll see the change from day to day).


Thank you both! Customer Service at Buce Plants told me the plants I had in mind needed CO2. 

I was hoping for at least one emergent plant.

Appreciate the tips. Yes I was planning on some frogbit or Water Sprite to float on top.

It sounds like you both prefer slower growing plants like Crypts? 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Nature Freak (Sep 30, 2019)

DaveKS said:


> You can grow rotundifolia and h. Corymbosa (compacta?) just fine with no CO2. Betta love little floating plants, they get all CO2 they want from air, all light they want also floating right under light.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Appreciate the tips and love your Betta photo! 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## minorhero (Mar 28, 2019)

Every single plant we use will grow better with co2. However, many plants WILL grow without injected co2. Some plants will display different characteristics with co2 and certainly they will grow quicker and denser. But its not needed to have a wonderful planted aquarium.

Eco-complete will work just fine for a substrate. I personally hate the stuff and will never ever use it again, but others like it quite a bit. Its a personal preference based mostly on aesthetic and how it feels to plant into.

I am currently using sand with some small gravel in a 5 gallon fluval spec and I have sand mixed with safe t sorb in a quarantine tank. Both are growing plants. 

You will need to consider a fertilizer no matter what. If going without co2 injection you should consider getting ThriveC which is all the ferts you will need for a low tech tank in a pump jar. Doesn't get much easier than this.


----------



## Nature Freak (Sep 30, 2019)

minorhero said:


> Every single plant we use will grow better with co2. However, many plants WILL grow without injected co2. Some plants will display different characteristics with co2 and certainly they will grow quicker and denser. But its not needed to have a wonderful planted aquarium.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks @minorhero . I'm also looking at Aquasoil not limited to Eco Complete. Originally I wanted to try the Walstad method setting up a NPT with just Soil and a cap but chickened out. In those types of tanks no ferts needed. 

I'll remember to eventually add ferts to this tank 

I finally appreciate that even when CO2 is "recommended" that plants can do fine without it in a low tech tank. Thanks for the insight [emoji106]



Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ursamajor (Oct 6, 2015)

Aquasoil is an excellent idea, I highly recommend it. You will have a much easier time growing most plants compared to eco-complete. It gives the perks of soil without the unpredictability. Also, it won't be prohibitively expensive to add a good layer to your 10 gallon tank.

Regarding fertilization, with aquasoil and dirt substrates it's a good idea to add potassium and micros from the start. Soil and fish waste can provide nitrogen and phosphorus, but they aren't great sources of potassium and certain micros.

Some plants I've grown well without CO2 are Cabomba sp. and Ludwigia palustris. The Ludwigia should readily grow emergent too.


----------



## germanblueramlover (Jun 9, 2013)

Marsilea will definitely be emergent, seems to have a stronger preference for it than most plants I've grown. 
I like crypts because I like crypts! Nothing to do with being slower growing or thinking they're better than stems; I just think they're pretty


----------



## DaveKS (Apr 2, 2019)

Yep a nice clump of crypt wendtii red or bronze setting right in middle of those two pieces of wood would make a nice centerpiece focal point in that size tank, perfect height, super easy to grow and maintain.










As far as lighting goes look at Fluval Nano Plant 3.0, height and position adjustable. Programming allows you to set any color and intensity you like, plus does ramp up and ramp down morn and afternoon cycles.


----------



## fish+plants (Aug 16, 2019)

Hi, I have a 10 gallon and used Controsoil from Buce and the Fluval Nano Plant light. Love both of them. Tank took off with lots of plants and all doing extremely well, all from Buce, and no CO2. Ludwigia Repens, saggitaria subulata, alternanthera reineckii, hydrocotyle verticillata, cabomba, crypt parva, mini Bolbitis, varied Buce (best on wood), Monte Carlo, dwarf hair grass, crypt parva. I tend to overload a bit from the start and then weed out what doesn't work well. The ones that did not arrived in less than perfect condition. I found stems hard to plant in the soil and in my tank, which is a tall cube, so anything you can tie on wood or stone is a plus! Also makes it easy to move around. I like to rearrange my scape many times to get the 'look' I like so I tend to hold off on planting the crypts until later as they don't like to be moved. I use UNS all in one fertilizer. Not a pro by any means, just do my thing! I have had good luck with plants from Buce and Aquaticarts, but there are some on this site as well that are good.


----------



## Nature Freak (Sep 30, 2019)

ursamajor said:


> Aquasoil is an excellent idea, I highly recommend it. You will have a much easier time growing most plants compared to eco-complete. It gives the perks of soil without the unpredictability. Also, it won't be prohibitively expensive to add a good layer to your 10 gallon tank.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nature Freak (Sep 30, 2019)

germanblueramlover said:


> Marsilea will definitely be emergent, seems to have a stronger preference for it than most plants I've grown.
> 
> I like crypts because I like crypts! Nothing to do with being slower growing or thinking they're better than stems; I just think they're pretty [/quote @germanblueramlover thanks for the pro tip I've never heard of Marsilea will definitely check it out. I like Crypts too - there was just some confusion [emoji33]
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Nature Freak (Sep 30, 2019)

DaveKS said:


> Yep a nice clump of crypt wendtii red or bronze setting right in middle of those two pieces of wood would make a nice centerpiece focal point in that size tank, perfect height, super easy to grow and maintain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DaveKS (Apr 2, 2019)

Yea, if your going higher light carpeting plants you will need a wider high intensity spread across tank but other than that scenario fluval at max height will do most other low tech tanks of your size just fine.


----------



## Nature Freak (Sep 30, 2019)

DaveKS said:


> Yea, if your going higher light carpeting plants you will need a wider high intensity spread across tank but other than that scenario fluval at max height will do most other low tech tanks of your size just fine.





fish+plants said:


> Hi, I have a 10 gallon and used Controsoil from Buce and the Fluval Nano Plant light. Love both of them. Tank took off with lots of plants and all doing extremely well, all from Buce, and no CO2. Ludwigia Repens, saggitaria subulata, alternanthera reineckii, hydrocotyle verticillata, cabomba, crypt parva, mini Bolbitis, varied Buce (best on wood), Monte Carlo, dwarf hair grass, crypt parva. I tend to overload a bit from the start and then weed out what doesn't work well. The ones that did not arrived in less than perfect condition. I found stems hard to plant in the soil and in my tank, which is a tall cube, so anything you can tie on wood or stone is a plus! Also makes it easy to move around. I like to rearrange my scape many times to get the 'look' I like so I tend to hold off on planting the crypts until later as they don't like to be moved. I use UNS all in one fertilizer. Not a pro by any means, just do my thing! I have had good luck with plants from Buce and Aquaticarts, but there are some on this site as well that are good.[/quote @fish+plants THIS. Very awesome thank you!
> 
> Your tank sounds terrific how about posting a pic?!  Do you have fish in there?
> 
> ...


----------



## Nature Freak (Sep 30, 2019)

@fish+plants here's a good Buce candidate for Betta. 








Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## fish+plants (Aug 16, 2019)

Hi, sorry I did not reply, I just saw your post. I have not been logged in as I kept getting a virus somehow. I will try to post a photo if I can figure it out. Tank still doing great, everything grows. Buce is flowering! I have otocinclus, Kubotai Rasbora, Chili Rasbora, pristella tetra, and shrimp. I do not have the Ludwigia mini but have alternanthera reineckii mini which is going great. Buce has a great sale now, and often does. Did you get your plants and set up?


----------



## Nature Freak (Sep 30, 2019)

@fish+plants hey there I just saw your post! 
What I learned is just jump in and see what works. I went with an assortment of rhizomes, three small (mini) swords, a couple of crypts, a bundle of dwarf sagittaria which I planted all around, mini Christmas moss and dwarf weeping moss, and finally a bunch of stems called Creeping Charlie which is taking off and it's only been a week. 

I attempted to make a moss "tree" with the mini Xmas moss LoL we'll see what happens. 

I did get some Buce on sale and super glued it to the driftwood and a rock. 

I kinda wished I'd tried the Buce soil. I used ADA Aquasoil which initially leeches a lot of ammonia . I'm 8 days into daily 50% water changes and the ammonia is finally going down. 
Do you have to do that with the Buce soil? 

The Betta is still in his temp quarters waiting for the tank to stabilize. Problem with him is he's so fast once he goes into the 10 gallon I know I'll never get him out again with all those hiding places. He's a small wild hybrid so he's not "mellow" like a domestic Splendens. 

I love to add a school of Chilli Rasboras as soon as feasible. 

The light is a Finnex clip on (fugeray sp?).

If anything doesn't make it I'd like to experiment with more stems.

Say thanks for asking; here's a couple of pics. I have a feeling it's going to turn into a big messy Jurrasic type of thing.  

p.s. I forgot there's some frogbit plus some Pothos I'd rooted. 

































Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------

